# My first Gravely



## Papawalt (Nov 16, 2016)

So, I am at work and a co worker says his friend has an old riding mower that he no longer wants.
Coworker wants it but his girlfriend says he can't bring anymore junk home.
He doesn't know what kind it is and doesn't think it runs.
I say sure I'll take it.
He brings over a Gravely 16g professional. 
The gear on top of the deck is pretty chewed up but the tractor looks good and runs great.
The Gravely dealer wants 400 to repair it. Is it worth it?


----------



## PaulL (Aug 9, 2015)

I have different models and am not an expert on the 16G. However, considering your upfront cost to get a running tractor a $400 investment to get a functional setup is well worth it. Check the internet for Gravely 16G prices and I think you will find that you can easily recoup your investment should you decide to sell it. If the deck is in very bad shape, you might be able to buy a used deck and keep the original for parts. If you are handy and not in a hurry you can DIY it with new or used parts. There are free operators manuals, service manuals, and parts lists at www.gtcoa.com


----------



## Papawalt (Nov 16, 2016)

Thank you Paul L. For your response. The deck and complete tractor is in very good condition. It also came with parts and service manuals. It has 4 new tires, 2 new clutches and a rebuilt carburetor. It starts and idles great. I am very capable of performing any work on it myself, I may need to check in here from time to time for advice and suggestions though. I believe it is a 1993 model sold and serviced at the Gravely dealership in Lima, Ohio since new. I would really like to find some attachments for it especially a blade.


----------



## PaulL (Aug 9, 2015)

tractorforum.com is a good forum but I think you will find mytractorforum.com has a much more active Gravely forum under the Lawn and Garden Tractors > Lawn and Garden Tractors by Brand section.
I would start hunting for attachments by inquiring if ones from other than the G-series will fit your 16G, such as from the 8000 series or 800 series. eBay, Craigslist, the Gravely Mow-In and swap meets are where I have acquired most of my attachments.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

meanwhile we are all patiently awaiting pictures, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Papawalt (Nov 16, 2016)

*Fever*

I found a Gravel 430 commercial on climate for 515.
I offered 400 and offer accepted. 
Comes with deck and push blade.
He said it runs great but deck has some holes.
Pictures look nice yellow in color.
I am still trying to get pics to post.


----------



## Papawalt (Nov 16, 2016)

*Commercial 430 update*

Well, I picked up the 430.
Starts and runs, goes so slow that winter would be over before I plowed the driveway. Should have looked at it a little better.
Sitting at the end of driveway for sale.
(LIma/Findlay craigslist).
JUST too much of a project for me.


----------

